# Eckradius nachträglich ändern



## picrasso (5. September 2004)

Hallo,

mein erstes Posting und gleich eine dumme Sache:

wie ändere ich den Eckradius eines abgerundeten Rechtecks nachträglich?
In Fireworks ist das kein Problem, aber PS scheint das nicht hinzukriegen.
Oder weiß da ein netter Mensch besser bescheid?


----------



## Leugim (5. September 2004)

hmmmm scheint ja tatsaechlich nicht zu gehen... die einzige Moeglichkeit die da waere: Direktauswahlwerkzeug und die Punkte des Pfades in Gewuenschten Abstand zueinander bringen.... allerdings weiss ich nicht, wie man da genaue Ergebnisse erziehlen kann.. Ich wuerde in dem Fall den Pfad neuzeichnen, oder Rastern und dann mit "strg"+"x", "strg"+"c" & "strg"+"v" arbeiten...


----------



## picrasso (5. September 2004)

"die einzige Moeglichkeit die da waere"

Ja, das hab ich auch schon probiert.
Ist unbrauchbar.

Mit Auswahlrechteck und Auswahl-abrunden ist es auch unerfreulich,
besonders, wenn man einen hohen Winkelgrad eingibt.
Das Biest zieht sich dann unschön zusammen.

Booa, man ich hasse sowas.
Das ist doch ne ziemlich basale Angelegenheit.
An solche Sachen müssen die Jungs da doch denken,
wenn die ein 1000 Euro Prog schreiben.


----------



## Leugim (5. September 2004)

finde ich auch... das meiste kann man sich ja selber zusammenbasteln und loesungen finden, da gibt es doch nur ein oder zwei Dinge, die doch einer funktion extra bedarfen... (text entlang eines Pfades auszurichten z.B.)

edit: Ups.... gibts ja schon bei CS.... hab' aber noch (ne Weile) Ps7 *seufz*


----------



## picrasso (5. September 2004)

Immer toll, wenn man sonntags morgens um halb 8
noch ne schnelle antwort kriegt.

(mein Gott, wir müssen krank sein, oder?)


----------



## Leugim (5. September 2004)

naja.... ich hab hier viertel vor 3  
tja Argentien ist auch 'n nettes stueckchen weit weg... 

Bei solchen Problemen merkt man doch schon, dass Ps kein Vektor-Programm ist... kann man eigentlich aus Fireworks herausexportieren und/oder in Ps importieren?
Hab leider keinen Plan von Fireworks....


----------



## picrasso (5. September 2004)

Holla, ich dachte die Ortsangabe wäre ein Joke!
Äh, oder ne Coke?

Auf jeden Fall aus dem Land des Fußball-OLYMPIAsiegers! 
Tja, das 15 Jahre nach Diega - korrigiere: Diego - Amadeus.

Aber nach Senna kam ja auch nur Barrichello.


----------



## picrasso (5. September 2004)

Sorry, ich schwalle hier vor mich hin.

Gerade das mit dem Ex-/Importieren funktioniert nicht vernünftig.
Maskenebenen sind ein Problem.

Aber selbst die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Illu und PS
läuft ja nicht optimal.
Sonst könnte man das oben genannte Problem ja sehr einfach
im Vektorbrüderchen erledigen.


----------



## Leugim (5. September 2004)

Noe nichts joke  
*maechtigstolzsei* wegen der Olympischen Spiele sind hier alle aufeinmal voll Fussball fanatisch (waren's ja sowieso schon vorher, geht aber immer noch mehr) und Basketball fanatisch geworden (auch GOLD) ;-) 
Bin auch erst seit einem Monat wieder in meiner Heimat ... nach 9Jahren Deutschland ne ganz schoene Umstellung... Naja .. kam ja eh, da ich anfange zu studieren und dann ja ja sowieso alles anders sein soll....

Schade eigentlich mit dem ex-/importieren..... doofe Sache.. kauft sich 'n teures Programm und guckt dann noch dumm aus der Waesche, weil man eine eigentlich simple Angelegenheit nicht in angemessener Zeit geloest kriegt...


----------



## Dark_Fighter (5. September 2004)

@picrasso auch wenn du neu bist könntest du bitte mal darauf achten nicht Threads auszugraben, die 1 Woche alt sind? Wenn der Thread Ersteller sich so lange nicht gemeldet hat wird er es wohl hinbekommen haben oder er meldet sich selber nochmal. Und dann auch noch Müll reinschreiben wie "ich habe es mal versucht" "Respekt" usw.  , dass bringt hier keinen weiter. Es geht nicht darum möglichst viele Beiträge zu Leisten sondern Qualitativ hochwertige Tipps&Co.


----------



## picrasso (5. September 2004)

Hast ja recht.
War gestern ein bisschen angetrunkenm, he, he. 
Da wird man so mitteilungsbedürftig.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (5. September 2004)

Hi,

wenn man wie mit Vektoren arbeiten will, dann sollte man tunlichst auch mit
Vektoren arbeiten.  Dein Problem bzgl. der nachträglichen Änderung von
abgerundeten Ecken ist mit vektorbasierten Pfaden bzw. Formebenen auch in
Photoshop problemlos möglich.

Auch zu der Aussage bzgl angeblich schlechter Anbindung von Illustrator an
Photoshop ist so nicht ganz richtig. Es ist überhaupt kein Problem, Illustrator-
Pfade in Photoshop zu kopieren und dort auch als Pfade zu verwenden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Leugim (6. September 2004)

@Martin Schaefer:

Wie aenderst DU den Eckradius in Photoshop problemlos?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. September 2004)

Zum Beispiel so:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials63290.html

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Leugim (6. September 2004)

hm......
Das tut, zu dem du verlinkst, beschreibt, was ich weiter oben schon mal geschrieben habe.....


> die einzige Moeglichkeit die da waere: Direktauswahlwerkzeug und die Punkte des Pfades in Gewuenschten Abstand zueinander bringen.... allerdings weiss ich nicht, wie man da genaue Ergebnisse erziehlen kann



Antwort:


> Ja, das hab ich auch schon probiert.
> Ist unbrauchbar.


Hilft also leider auch nicht weiter.... :-( 
Also ganz so problemlos kannst du nicht einfach mal sagen, dass der Eckradius mal 10px groesser sein soll..... Oder weisst du da mehr?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Leugim _
> *Also ganz so problemlos kannst du nicht einfach mal sagen, dass der Eckradius mal 10px groesser sein soll..... Oder weisst du da mehr? *



Klar kann ich das sagen, warum auch nicht?
10px größerer Radius = Beide Punkte 10px weiter weg vom Eckpunkt ziehen und
die Bezierkurven-Anfasser jeweils wieder auf ca. 3/5 der Strecke zum Eckpunkt ziehen.

Für mich ist das also problemlos möglich. Dass man das auch hätte einfacher
implementieren können steht außer Frage. Aber ebenso außer Frage steht, dass
man es dennoch problemlos machen kann, wenn man das Prinzip der Vektoren
und Bezierkurven versteht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Leugim (6. September 2004)

*ok*

Ok...Dann haben wir beide das gleiche verstanden .... Mich hat halt gestoert, dass es kein Eingabe-Feld dafuer gibt, um den Eckradius nachtraeglich zu veraendern.... Denn so muss man die Pfade auf Pi-mal-Daumen zurechtziehen.
Nicht gerade enie Option, wenn man ein genaues Ergebnis sucht 
Andererseits kann man dann ja auch einfach das bloede Viech nochmal zeichnen...


----------

